# LGD juvenile for sale



## colemangirly (Sep 30, 2010)

3/4 Anatolian 1/4 Pyr female for sale. She is 10 months old and well started. Raised with goats exposed to chickens and guineas and just recently a cat. Extremely bonded with goats ignores chickens and poultry but still young enough to be excited by little chicks. Has not gone through kidding alone yet due to age but a well started dog past most puppy chasing antics. Stays in cattle panels just fine and when let out of fence area does NOT roam. Stays by goats unless you are out and about doing chores. Very friendly with owner people but aloof with strangers. Likes kids. She is food agressive with other animals but not wit people. Needs working home and can be content on smaller acerage. Rehoming for $175. Located in south central Missouri.


----------



## bronc (Jul 17, 2013)

Im looking for a young dog for my sheep and yours fits the bill but you may be too far away... I live east of Tulsa, OK , where do you live in MO?


----------



## colemangirly (Sep 30, 2010)

Trying a pic


----------



## colemangirly (Sep 30, 2010)

Willow springs MO. SOUTH central Missouri. About 1.5 hours east of springfield


----------

